# Pink CArefresh



## sinfulvampress (Aug 22, 2007)

Is this dyed stuff safe? :? 

Just curious:


----------



## savveth (Jul 9, 2007)

I tried carefresh as bedding. It stunk after a few days. I just use it for the litter box now.  crushed walnut shells (which you can find in the bird or reptile isle) is what I use now and I have heard great things about it. Including, it absorbs urine and smell very well and you only have to completely change it once a month, with daily pellet scooping and replacing damp bedding with dry. Hope I helped! :wink:


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

I would change ANY bedding at least once a week :/ Rats spot pee and I would think crushed walnut shells would get moldy.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I used to use carefresh, never tried the pink kind. 

I use towels now and change them every other day or so, but my boys are potty trained so sometimes its changed ever 2 days. Towels by far have been the best thing, for me at least, and the boys seem to enjoy burrowing in it and tossing it around.


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Eh, pink fluff, I just could never get used to. I would only use the gray because I'm soo used to it. I now have a hard surface for my rats so I use it as litter box fluff. :]


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

The dye is safe, as far as I know. The dyed sort and the pure white sort (the Ultra) tend to be much less dusty, so that's good.


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

I use it. I think its safe...I never heard any customers say they have problems.


----------



## Meghan (Jul 31, 2007)

I used to use it,but clean up was harder,now I use towels/felt(He loves it!)and I love the colors=p


----------



## baebeetigress (Sep 6, 2007)

I have used all the carefresh types and use the colors alot and none of my pets ever have reactions to them.


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

My sister keeps her hamster on a mixture of blue and white carefresh and I think her hamster is actually healthier now than before, simply because there is less dust. I'm thinking of buying some for Betty just for that reason!


----------



## Barbiie (Sep 8, 2007)

Id expect it is safe they wouldn't use harmful chemicals on something for small animals or any animal lol so i wouldn't worry but if you are conserned use an un-dyed carefresh  x


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Unfortunately you do have to question sometimes. They sell pine and cedar for rats, after all, and that's a huge nono.


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

I have been interested on the colored carefresh also. I have never heard of any problems with the colored carefresh. please let me kno of any future problems as i am young and trying to learn alot. good luck -Josh


----------



## PrincessPeep (Aug 19, 2007)

pink stuff is very safe for hamsters I'm sure, so I assume it's the same with the rats although I've never used it so I'm not positive.


----------

